# trip to Alaska 2015



## H2H1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh guys, I need some advice. We will heading to Alaska next year, but with out the RV. We decided to fly up to Anchorage.  I would like some info on what others has done as what we would like to do. I know we are going to the National Parks by the glass dome train, and maybe glacier bay. So my question is ,,, is there something we should put on our bucket list to do while there. Once we are finished sightseeing, we will board a cruise ship and cruise back to Seattle. From there we will fly back to GA.  OH Jim we are going to look you up when we get to Anchorage.   Thanks, Hollis


----------



## LEN (Oct 1, 2014)

Homer for fishing you can ship fish back home frozen to friends or relatives. Denali, too bad your not RVing there, but  there are places to stay inside the park kinda pricy though might even rent an RV for a few days might just cost less. Get the price saver book at Safeway, A bunch of two for one offers on day cruises, fishing trips and other tour things. The hot Springs NE of Fairbanks about 60-80 miles Chena Hot Springs and the Ice sculpture there and have a ICE COLD drink of choice at the ice bar(it's all made of ice even the glass it's served in). You could spend the night in there on the beds made of ice. As others chime in I will remember more.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Oct 3, 2014)

Hollis - Homer is okay for fishing but it is 220 miles and you would have to overnight down there.  Whittier is only 60 miles and you could do it as a day trip from Anchorage.  The train will take you down to Seward and I've heard it is a beautiful trip.  From there you can take the Kenai Fiords tour boat out to the glaciers.  You can go and come back the same day if you want.  I'm not sure how far North the train goes before it comes back to Anchorage, but you can check that on their web site.  There are several companies that rent RVs here in Anchorage, but I have no knowledge of any of their reputations.  I don't know if you and Maria are hooking up with one of the tour operators or not, but I see a lot of the Princess Cruise Line busses going everywhere all summer long.

We look forward to seeing you again.  Hopefully we'll both be alive and healthy when you get here.


----------



## LEN (Oct 3, 2014)

The train from Anchorage to Fairbanks(or reverse) and you can stop in Denali for a night or three. The train stops just outside the park and there are eateries and places to stay with the bus's that run the park. You can only drive a car about 15 miles into the park or a MH or RV 30 miles then take the bus. There is a lodge(private) I think at the end of the road, well it's advertised the end. Very pricey. The bus runs the full 90 miles and can be done in a loonngg day, but you will have near 24 hour sun. I have done both the train and the RV, both very good trips. You must make reservations in the park ahead a bit to stay as well as the places just outside the park. Look at your cruise lines they most likely can offer trian-Denali deals. Only about 1/3 of visitors see the mountain. We saw it both time and multiple days. Meals on the train are good. If you do not have your air yet you could fly to Fairbanks and train to Anchorage with the stop at Denali. I know you are retired so plan a lot of xtra time there is so much to see and do. Do you have your cruise tickets yet. There are lots of deals Sea-land packages too with air.We went like 5 years ago and the cost was just under $4000 for the two of us with and outside cabin 12 days total with the train and nights 1  in Anchorage and 2 in Fairbanks with the stop 2 nights  in Denali with bus into Denali with all but a couple meals and air back to Seattle included.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 11, 2014)

thanks Len for all the info, I just got back from Branson Mo. about 6 hours ago, and this is my first time on in a while. Yes we are planning on a flight up and cruise back to Seattle, then fly on home.


----------

